# Unhappy Endings - a fairy tale theme



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

I have to say you come up with some of the coolest halloween party theme ideas. And you are right there are sooo many possibilities for that theme.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

"Mother Noose's Scary Tales" was our haunted house's theme last year. Each room was a different story, and some of them were pretty cool..

We had "The Old Woma n who Lived in a Shoe" 
The Three blind mice- a giant cat's paw tried to claw you
Three Billy Goat's gruff- a rickety bridge you had to cross
Twinkle Twinkle little star - day glo star room with blacklights
Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater - You had to go into a giant pumpkin's mouth
Rumplestitlskin - actor chased you away from his gold
Rapunzel - dead knights caught in her hair at the bottom of the tower
Little Red riding hood 
Itsy Bitsy Spider - spider and web room
Alice in Wonderland - Mad Hatter came after you
Ring around the Rosie- scenes of smallpoxy bodies
Princess and the Pea - she was dead on the matresses
Hansel and Gretel
Wizard of oz - scarecrows came at you, lots of wind
Tooth fairy - tried to rip out your teeth


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

llondra said:


> Originally, he threw out the idea of Bedtime Stories, but as I started having horrified flashbacks and curling into a fetal ball recalling some of the creepers I heard as a kid, we nixed that.


Aren't stories that give you horrified memories a good theme for a party? Heheheh, the unhappy endings fairytale theme is great too! Pinnochio in a wood chipper? Nah, that's just wrong.


----------

